
Confused about Me – Don't wanna do a cooperate job - deep_thinker26
I am presently 3rd year student. I am good with programming and have done two internships and everything is going pretty smooth.
The Problem is that I don&#x27;t wanna endup working in a MNC. I wanna build stuff. I like to work with startup and I want to build one But I am not getting any good ideas. So, Stuck with it.<p>Any Suggestion of what I can do know. I even don&#x27;t like being in College I am thinking of dropping out but I don&#x27;t know what I am going to do afterwards.<p>Or anyone with some great idea and need a developer and cofounder I am ready to quit my college.
======
apolymath
Get a full-time job. Build stuff in your free time. Make money until you can
launch your own thing to make money.

